

The Price 20-Somethings Pay to Live in the City - awk
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/11/14/realestate/20101114_twentysomethings.html?ref=realestate

======
sbierwagen

      Open link.
      "Click to listen"
      sigh
      Close tab.
    

You would hope that nytimes, of all places, would be free of audio content.

~~~
pkaler
Too bad for you. Hearing the actual voices and what they enunciate actually
ads a ton to the story.

~~~
sbierwagen
Yes, if you:

1.) Have the time to spend listening to them (five minutes or longer, rather
than just skimming an article)

2.) Are not using a mobile device.

3.) Are using a machine that has flash installed.

4.) Are not at work, and thus can listen to an audio file.

~~~
beoba
Having a good Saturday?

------
io
The non-audio link: <http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/14/realestate/14cov.html>

------
beoba
Eh, it works for them. If you don't have a desire for much stuff then it works
fine.

I'm in a relatively spacious ~550sqft 1BR and I don't really know what I'd do
with more space than that. However, unlike some of the people interviewed, I
do get lots of light and it's in a nice area.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>I don't really know what I'd do with more space than that

Have higher heating/cooling costs.

------
juiceandjuice
This was on here a couple of months back.

------
cletus
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1903833> (which also, conveniently,
is the printed word and not audio or video, which is just plain annoying).

But I guess the difference between then and now was then I lived in Australia.
Now I pay through the nose to live in Manhattan. But hey, I'm not
20-something. :P

